# Any Cysters? TTC #1. Today is CD 1, looking for a buddy!



## Linzalora

I'm 30 years old and have PCOS. I'm going to be taking 100 mg Clomid CD2-6. (Tomorrow! Yikes!)


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, I'm 29 and TTC #2. I'm on CD 2, but in a couple of minutes it'll turn to CD 3 for me. I too have PCOS, I'm taking 2000 mg of Metformin and just stated the herb Vitex. Plus I'm also charting my BBT temps. Are you charting as well? How many cycles since you've started TTC?


----------



## Linzalora

Hey Brenda! I haven't taken Metformin, but I'm familiar with it. Vitex is new to me. I'll have to do some google research.

I haven't been temping. I'm a zombie in the morning, and I can't imagine being conscious enough to record a number... or stay awake long enough to wait for the silly thermometer to read. How do you manage it?

We've been "not-not-trying" for years now, but my body was so messed up that it was never gonna happen. I had resigned myself to not having a biological child until last year when I was able to naturally regain a normal menstrual cycle through Primal/Paleo living. So officially, we've been TTC for about 5 cycles, 2 with Clomid 50 mg.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Hey Brenda! I haven't taken Metformin, but I'm familiar with it. Vitex is new to me. I'll have to do some google research.
> 
> I haven't been temping. I'm a zombie in the morning, and I can't imagine being conscious enough to record a number... or stay awake long enough to wait for the silly thermometer to read. How do you manage it?
> 
> We've been "not-not-trying" for years now, but my body was so messed up that it was never gonna happen. I had resigned myself to not having a biological child until last year when I was able to naturally regain a normal menstrual cycle through Primal/Paleo living. So officially, we've been TTC for about 5 cycles, 2 with Clomid 50 mg.

I'm going to be honest, BBT is not fun, but it is very rewarding to see your fertility's actions. I put an alarm to wake me up everyday of the week at the same time. I always have my BBT thermometer nearby, temp, and record it.. Then I go back to sleep! Most bbt thermometers have a way to keep your last temp on record so you could also input it into your chart at a Later time. Check out this neat app and website called Fertility Friend. That's what I use! It allows me to see my most fertile days and when and if I've ovulated.

I take Vitex in order to help elevate my natural progesterone levels, since my last cycle was only 23 days long. Fertility Friend showed I did ovulate, but my luteal phase was too short in order to conceive. In comes the Vitex, to be fair last cycle was my 1st cycle TTC and it was only on Metformin, this will obviously be Cycle 2 on Metformin and adding Vitex. My fingers are crossed in hopes Vitex helps me since I will probably ovulate early per fertility friend.

Glad to hear your cycles have somewhat normalized, when I got pregnant with my son, it was through weightloss that helped me conceive him naturally. I've always had periods, They were just a anovulatory. It took me 6 years, but he's here! 

Here is a link to my FF chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/564c81


----------



## Linzalora

Okay, that is a pretty nifty chart. You're right, it clearly Highlights what's going on- no need for guesswork! I think I'll give it a go. I'm embracing that TTC is not for the faint-hearted.
I'm super impressed you were able to keep such good data, enough to identify the shortened luteal phase. Fxed that the vitex does the trick for you! 
That's wonderful that you were able to conceive your son naturally. Did you use a program/plan for your weight loss?
I need to get my butt back into gear- I am having a super busy couple of weeks at work and cooking good nutritious food has just not been happening. My all time favorite is stuffed bell peppers (with cauliflower rice). I should make a ton of that and freeze it so I have something to grab after a tedious day.

Took my second day of 100mg Clomid today. I'm really anxious about the upped meds. Hoping things go smoothly.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, when I lost weight I did the HCG diet and took the HCG drops, but I gained all the 40 lbs that I lost back after my pregnancy. After my weight loss, it took me 3 months to conceive without any meds, or charting. It just happened. The diet was monitored and prescribed by my fertility specialist in order to begin my fertility treatment. Only, by the time I was ready to begin treatment I was already pregnant thanks to the weight loss alone. My Doctor told me that loosing at least 10% of your body weight can do wonders!! It truly was an OMG moment! 

I will let you know when I ovulate since I'm on merformin and Vitex, good luck with Clomid. FX'd that this is our month!!


----------



## Linzalora

Got my thermometer today, and DH is getting results from SA on Friday. His preliminary tests came back normal.

Thank you for the good news about the 10%. Gives me a definite goal to work towards. 

Good luck!


----------



## Yoshibelle

Hi! I Have pcos. Got diagnosed when I was 16. (Currently 26) hubby and I are currently Ttc with the help of metformin. I've only been taking it for a little over a month, but within that time, it regulated my cycle and helped me ovulate (hadn't ovulated in over 4 months) I have been tracking my ovulation with the clearblue ovulation tests. Odd though, because I started ovulating on the 6th of this month, I've been testing every 2 days, (and of course doing the grown up dance lol) but, while it's currently the 15th, I took another test for the heck of it, and it says still ovulating. Anywho, I was a little curious as to if I could get a pos ov test if I'm preg, googled it and all results said yes. So when I take my preg test, hopefully it will have the results I want!! &#55357;&#56833; (sorry, I rambled)


----------



## Linzalora

Heya, Yoshibelle! Welcome to BnB! 

Wow, wouldn't that be awesome! It's great that metformin worked well for you. What CD are you on now?

Fxed for you! Keep me updated!


----------



## Linzalora

My FF chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5ac668


----------



## BrendaJ

Yoshibelle said:


> Hi! I Have pcos. Got diagnosed when I was 16. (Currently 26) hubby and I are currently Ttc with the help of metformin. I've only been taking it for a little over a month, but within that time, it regulated my cycle and helped me ovulate (hadn't ovulated in over 4 months) I have been tracking my ovulation with the clearblue ovulation tests. Odd though, because I started ovulating on the 6th of this month, I've been testing every 2 days, (and of course doing the grown up dance lol) but, while it's currently the 15th, I took another test for the heck of it, and it says still ovulating. Anywho, I was a little curious as to if I could get a pos ov test if I'm preg, googled it and all results said yes. So when I take my preg test, hopefully it will have the results I want!! &#65533;&#65533; (sorry, I rambled)

Welcome Yoshibelle! I'm glad to see that you too saw a definite ovulation with the metformin! Isn't that great! I wish you the best and will keep my FX'd that you get a :bfp:!! It is possible to be pregnant and get a positive ovulation test, just need to get an hpt to confirm. Otherwise, if you get a bfn it could mean that you really didn't ovulate after all on the 6th when it geared up to and instead geared up to ovulate again on the 15th. However, I rather you be pregnant, how exciting! Keep us updated!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> My FF chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5ac668

Glad to see you got your chart going on Fertility friend! Awesome! Here's a link to mine too:

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/564c81/

:dust:


----------



## Linzalora

Thanks, Brenda. Yeah, BBT is easier than I feared it would be! Thanks for the tips- FF is definitely the way to go with recording the little numbers. It's very satisfying to connect those dots.


----------



## Yoshibelle

Thanks! ;) and I'm new to the abbreviations lol is CD cycle day? If so, I'm on day 34. (Not quite sure how long my cycle is because it's quite unusual. But when taking any type of meds for assistance, it normally makes it 28-30 days) so, if the metformin not only helped with my ovulation, but with cycle length as well, I may very well get a BFP in about a week when I take my test!!! :) I'm so anxious to find out. All I know is, I keep getting pos ovulation tests... It's a little weird. And I def will keep you updated... Any clue on how to maybe turn on notifications for specific forums?


----------



## Yoshibelle

Thanks so much Brendaj! :) 

And yea, I'm not sure what that's all about, all I know is I'm still doing the grownup dance to increase my chances lol. Btw, hat does FX'd mean? Sorry, I'm new to all of this :))


----------



## Linzalora

Yup, CD is Cycle Day, and Fxed is Fingers crossed!

To get email notifications, go to the top purple bar on this thread, click thread tools, click subscribe to this thread, then select email notification from the drop down menu. I'm glad you asked that, because I didn't know either! 

I have a terrible sore throat today and DH is sneezing and coughing all over the place... EWW. Nothing like BD with the sniffles... Here's hoping we kick these colds soon!

What type of ovulation kit are you using, Yoshibelle? I've never tried one before.

Here's the compendium of TTC forum lingo:
BabyandBump Lingo & Abbreviations


----------



## Yoshibelle

Lol thanks Linzalora! And I hope you guys kick the colds too! :( and another thing, how in the heck do I start a now thread!!?? Lol

And I like them. I've used them for only about a few months. But I seriously can't wait to take a preg test. Ive been doing some google-ing lol and some ppl say when you have pcos you can get false pos on opk. But when I first started, I was getting negs, now I'm getting pos. (shrugs shoulders) they say if it's a false pos this, theyll start out that way.... the suspense is killing me!!!! Lol


----------



## BrendaJ

How are you guys holding out? I'm on CD 8 soon to be 9 like in 15 more mins. Lol! Still taking my BBT temp daily. I'll update once I've confirmed ovulation. 

Yoshibelle, I hope you get your BFP soon! So excited for you. I've been doing opk's since CD 6 and so far negatives, so far no ovulation, but I think it'll happen around CD 14 or 15 for me. PCOS can be tricky, but if you're pretty sure you've ovulated, then your positive opk's are looking more like a real good chance at a BFP!! You should test already! I read that if you're getting positive opk's when you are indeed pregnant, should most definitely yield a BFP on an hpt! Let us know :). Sending sticky baby dust your way and tons of prayers! <3


----------



## Linzalora

I'll probably ovulate CD 14-15, too. Feels like an eternity from now, but I think it's really just this upcoming weekend!

Start a new thread by going to one of the main forums, like Trying to Conceive and then click the purple button, "New Thread" on the top left side.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> I'll probably ovulate CD 14-15, too. Feels like an eternity from now, but I think it's really just this upcoming weekend!
> 
> Start a new thread by going to one of the main forums, like Trying to Conceive and then click the purple button, "New Thread" on the top left side.

Yay! That's so awesome! I am doing opk's but I got the walmart equate brand and they stink! Do not buy!!! They are hard to read and I just don't like them. I'd rather buy the Answer brand opk's. I'm sure the digitalis are great too but I didn't want to shell out $35+ for them. I like how you can see the progress on your chart at the bottom of your signature! How did you do that. Lol!:winkwink:


----------



## Linzalora

To get your chart to display in your signature, log into FF, find "Sharing" at the top, select "Get Code", copy everything in the box under bbCode Code, and then paste that puppy in the signature box for BnB!

I did find ONE ovulation kit at the pharmacy... Seriously, I took the last box they had. The kit comes with only 3 tests, so I'll probably wait 'til tomorrow to take one then skip a day. I think they're the same kind as the equate ones- the "how to identify a positive result" instructions were like three paragraphs long. Should be exciting!

I'm starting to feel some twinges on my right side. Last cycle, it was my left ovary. I can't remember for the life of me which is my better side, but I'm hoping it's my right!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> To get your chart to display in your signature, log into FF, find "Sharing" at the top, select "Get Code", copy everything in the box under bbCode Code, and then paste that puppy in the signature box for BnB!
> 
> I did find ONE ovulation kit at the pharmacy... Seriously, I took the last box they had. The kit comes with only 3 tests, so I'll probably wait 'til tomorrow to take one then skip a day. I think they're the same kind as the equate ones- the "how to identify a positive result" instructions were like three paragraphs long. Should be exciting!
> 
> I'm starting to feel some twinges on my right side. Last cycle, it was my left ovary. I can't remember for the life of me which is my better side, but I'm hoping it's my right!

Thanks for that info! Also, I too have started to feel some twinges on my ovaries. Not sure which one, but I think it was my left. Your chart is looking nice so far! Let's pray for a great month! :)


----------



## Yoshibelle

Thanks ladies! And I have no idea how I'm able to hold out lol. But I tested again yesterday and got a neg in the opk so.... Hopefully when I take the preg test I will get my BFP! my goodness, I will be so happy! I've been having a bit of cramping since Thursday. On and off, and just been wanting water and veggies.. (Shrugs shoulders) could just be the meds and a late period. I guess we shall see in 5 days! :) FX'd 

Btw.... On a random note,My face is breaking out horribly! :( idk what's going on, I haven't had a breakout like this in about 11 years! lol I just had to get that off of my chest. I woke up this past Saturday morning and dh was like "what the heck, is your face okay!?" Lol I was like omg how rude haha he was just caught off guard because my face never does this it was funny to really


----------



## BrendaJ

Yoshibelle said:


> Thanks ladies! And I have no idea how I'm able to hold out lol. But I tested again yesterday and got a neg in the opk so.... Hopefully when I take the preg test I will get my BFP! my goodness, I will be so happy! I've been having a bit of cramping since Thursday. On and off, and just been wanting water and veggies.. (Shrugs shoulders) could just be the meds and a late period. I guess we shall see in 5 days! :) FX'd
> 
> Btw.... On a random note,My face is breaking out horribly! :( idk what's going on, I haven't had a breakout like this in about 11 years! lol I just had to get that off of my chest. I woke up this past Saturday morning and dh was like "what the heck, is your face okay!?" Lol I was like omg how rude haha he was just caught off guard because my face never does this it was funny to really

I am so excited for you Yoshibelle! FX'd for you! We are just waiting to confirm ovulation to begin our excruciating TWW. I certainly do not look forward going through that because it consumes me alive, lol. But I hope this month is what we've all been waiting for. :baby:


----------



## Linzalora

Yoshi, so how many days total did the OPK read positive? I don't want to wish days away, but I'm really eager to find out what your preg test in 5 days will say!!! Fxed!

Brenda, your chart looks great, too- Hooray for us! Praying for a nice, clear O and a comfortably long luteal phase with a BFP at the end!

I think I have a sinus infection, and I'm miffed about it. The doc tried to get me to take antihistamines, but I thankfully read up on that before taking them. Weirdly, the doc did not prescribe me antibiotics. Antihistamines are a big no-no when you're TTC, especially as close to O as I (hopefully) am. UGH. Time to break out the Netipot, hot tea, and get some serious napping.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Yoshi, so how many days total did the OPK read positive? I don't want to wish days away, but I'm really eager to find out what your preg test in 5 days will say!!! Fxed!
> 
> Brenda, your chart looks great, too- Hooray for us! Praying for a nice, clear O and a comfortably long luteal phase with a BFP at the end!
> 
> I think I have a sinus infection, and I'm miffed about it. The doc tried to get me to take antihistamines, but I thankfully read up on that before taking them. Weirdly, the doc did not prescribe me antibiotics. Antihistamines are a big no-no when you're TTC, especially as close to O as I (hopefully) am. UGH. Time to break out the Netipot, hot tea, and get some serious napping.

Hey Linzalora, how are you feeling today? Currently on CD 12, and my opk today looks like it's progressing but still a negative. I hope you get over your sinus infection quickly. It looks like I should get a positive opk in the next day or two. Then just wait to confirm Ovulation through BBT.

How are you holding up Yoshibelle? Anything new yet? Still praying for your :bfp:!!!

I haven't even ovulated yet and I already feel like this is taking forever... I can't even imagine the TWW... ugh. This is my 2nd month since I began TTC and I was thinking to myself, I need a break... lol. I'm so pathetic.:dohh:


----------



## Yoshibelle

Linzalora said:


> Yoshi, so how many days total did the OPK read positive? I don't want to wish days away, but I'm really eager to find out what your preg test in 5 days will say!!! Fxed!
> 
> Brenda, your chart looks great, too- Hooray for us! Praying for a nice, clear O and a comfortably long luteal phase with a BFP at the end!
> 
> I think I have a sinus infection, and I'm miffed about it. The doc tried to get me to take antihistamines, but I thankfully read up on that before taking them. Weirdly, the doc did not prescribe me antibiotics. Antihistamines are a big no-no when you're TTC, especially as close to O as I (hopefully) am. UGH. Time to break out the Netipot, hot tea, and get some serious napping.


Just referred back to my calendar, so I got 5 pos opks over a span of 8 days. Took them On the 7th, 9th, 11th, 13th and 14th. Lol and I am really eager to find out too. I just hope it won't be too soon, or that I get a BFN 
:(. 

And I hope you get better soon darlin! Another thing that will help is, if you can stand it, put some onion in your tea. And I know this may sound weird, but chop two slices of onion and sleep with them in your socks (that draws out toxins in your body)


----------



## Yoshibelle

Hey Brenda! :) thanks! And I'm okay girl, just hanging in there lol. This waiting is excruciating :( I can't wait until Sunday. I'm just like super scared that it may be a BFN. But, I still haven't seen any sign of my AF. So, I'm keeping my FX'd too. 

What does tww mean? Lol and you are not pathetic! Girl, this process is crucial. It can take a toll on you. Because honestly I have been trying to have a baby for over two years. Only difference now is that I'm tracking and taking metformin to help. But dh and I haven't used protection for almost 5 years! (But have only been trying for 2..make sense?) lol and sorry if that was tmi


----------



## BrendaJ

Yoshibelle said:


> Hey Brenda! :) thanks! And I'm okay girl, just hanging in there lol. This waiting is excruciating :( I can't wait until Sunday. I'm just like super scared that it may be a BFN. But, I still haven't seen any sign of my AF. So, I'm keeping my FX'd too.
> 
> What does tww mean? Lol and you are not pathetic! Girl, this process is crucial. It can take a toll on you. Because honestly I have been trying to have a baby for over two years. Only difference now is that I'm tracking and taking metformin to help. But dh and I haven't used protection for almost 5 years! (But have only been trying for 2..make sense?) lol and sorry if that was tmi

Hi Yoshibelle, glad to hear you're holding up good :). TWW means two week wait after you ovulate to see if you get your BFP or AF. 

Also, I know exactly what you mean. I haven't used protection either in like 2 years and nothing. Like you, only difference now is I am tracking my ovulation and taking metformin religiously and it seems to be working its magic. I've been taking my BBT (body basal temperature) upon waking since December (Check out BBT, it's great, especially through FertilityFriend). I noticed I never ovulated since I really wasn't taking merformin like I should've of of a higher dose. I was on 1500 but it wasn't enough. Since I started truly and wholeheartedly trying, I began taking 2000 mg of metformin and last month I confirmed ovulation! So yes, I completely understand. It took me 6 years to conceive my son!!! 

Let's not give up hope and if AF isn't here yet, then that's always a good sign. Sending baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## Linzalora

I'm a seriously irritated sniffly ball of snot. Ugh. It's going around work and I caught it. Thank goodness it's finally the weekend and I can hopefully get over this bug!

I hear ya on the needing a break thing. The waiting is excruciating. I feel like my timing of everything- testing, monitoring, BDing, medicating is so important that if I slip up even a little I'll mess up the whole cycle! Everything is "hurry up and wait." I'm going to need things lined up to distract me for the TWW.

In other news, got some awesome EWCM today! Almost went to show out off to DH but then thought better off it. Haha!


----------



## Linzalora

Yoshibelle said:


> Just referred back to my calendar, so I got 5 pos opks over a span of 8 days. Took them On the 7th, 9th, 11th, 13th and 14th. Lol and I am really eager to find out too. I just hope it won't be too soon, or that I get a BFN
> :(.
> 
> And I hope you get better soon darlin! Another thing that will help is, if you can stand it, put some onion in your tea. And I know this may sound weird, but chop two slices of onion and sleep with them in your socks (that draws out toxins in your body)

That's a lot of positive OPKs! FXed for you. Onion socks do sound weird, but I'm miserable enough to give anything a try! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BrendaJ

Today I woke up with a sore throat?! Weird. But what's odd as well was that close to ovulation last month, and after it, I had a sore throat? Maybe a coincidence, but we'll see. Hope you feel better Linzalora.


----------



## Linzalora

BrendaJ said:


> Today I woke up with a sore throat?! Weird. But what's odd as well was that close to ovulation last month, and after it, I had a sore throat? Maybe a coincidence, but we'll see. Hope you feel better Linzalora.

How strange! I've never heard of a connection between sore throats and ovulation, but, hey, it could happen. Our bodies are so weird sometimes. I'm getting a dull ache in bbs now and that happened around O last cycle.

Thanks for the well wishes. I'm doing everything I can to get better. Can't wait to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Linzalora

Feeling SOO much better today! Sleeping in was divine, too.

Got some real ovulation pain today and a positive OPK. It's a great feeling to make progress. You have any other O symptoms, Brenda?

Has it been five days yet, Yoshi?


----------



## Yoshibelle

BrendaJ said:


> Yoshibelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Yoshibelle, glad to hear you're holding up good :). TWW means two week wait after you ovulate to see if you get your BFP or AF.
> 
> Also, I know exactly what you mean. I haven't used protection either in like 2 years and nothing. Like you, only difference now is I am tracking my ovulation and taking metformin religiously and it seems to be working its magic. I've been taking my BBT (body basal temperature) upon waking since December (Check out BBT, it's great, especially through FertilityFriend). I noticed I never ovulated since I really wasn't taking merformin like I should've of of a higher dose. I was on 1500 but it wasn't enough. Since I started truly and wholeheartedly trying, I began taking 2000 mg of metformin and last month I confirmed ovulation! So yes, I completely understand. It took me 6 years to conceive my son!!!
> 
> Let's not give up hope and if AF isn't here yet, then that's always a good sign. Sending baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Wow, that's a long time! But it's wonder that you got your son! :) and I think I may start tracking my bbt (if I didn't conceive) but still no sigh of af. So keeping FX'd
> 
> And as far as the metformin, I'm taking the 500 twice a day. Idk how you handle 2000 a day! :nope: you are a good one! Lol because the total of 1000 a day gives me diarrhea (lol so sorry. Does it do the same for you?) my ob wanted to give it to me before my wedding last year, but she said she would wait because she didn't want me to have an accident on the big day! HahaClick to expand...


----------



## Yoshibelle

Linzalora said:


> That's a lot of positive OPKs! FXed for you. Onion socks do sound weird, but I'm miserable enough to give anything a try! Thanks for the tip!

Thanks and Ikr! That's what I thought, because most ppl ovulate for like 6 days right?
But I know it sounds so weird, but when I was younger my mom made me do it when I would get sick, and it worked for me. Still does. Lol I thought she was crazy when I was younger, but my mothers & grand parents old native remedies work. I have no idea where they come up with this stuff lol


----------



## Yoshibelle

Linzalora said:


> Feeling SOO much better today! Sleeping in was divine, too.
> 
> Got some real ovulation pain today and a positive OPK. It's a great feeling to make progress. You have any other O symptoms, Brenda?
> 
> Has it been five days yet, Yoshi?

I'm so glad you got some good/well deserved rest Linzalora! :) but no girl, I use the ovia app to keep track of everything, and it says to take it tomorrow, but that technically wouldn't be the 10th day after O. Because the last test I took I didn't put it on the chart because it would have thrown it off . So I think I may actually have to wait until Wednesday. :sad:


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Feeling SOO much better today! Sleeping in was divine, too.
> 
> Got some real ovulation pain today and a positive OPK. It's a great feeling to make progress. You have any other O symptoms, Brenda?
> 
> Has it been five days yet, Yoshi?

Wow Linzalora, by looking at your chart, it looks like you've ovulated on CD 14! You just need another 3 more days with a sustained temperature rise to confirm it! Fertility Friend will mark it for you once it finds the pattern!!! So happy for you! Also, glad to hear you are doing much better after some much needed rest :sleep:

As for me, no fertile CM (cervical mucus), still looking creamy :blush:, negative opk's for me, and no sign of ovulation pain today, I am a little bit nervous and worried. I may be ovulating late this month, not sure, but I don't really care when, as long as I do! That's what's important, and BD'cing at the right time. I hope you get your BFP this month! GL!


----------



## BrendaJ

Yoshibelle said:


> BrendaJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshibelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Yoshibelle, glad to hear you're holding up good :). TWW means two week wait after you ovulate to see if you get your BFP or AF.
> 
> Also, I know exactly what you mean. I haven't used protection either in like 2 years and nothing. Like you, only difference now is I am tracking my ovulation and taking metformin religiously and it seems to be working its magic. I've been taking my BBT (body basal temperature) upon waking since December (Check out BBT, it's great, especially through FertilityFriend). I noticed I never ovulated since I really wasn't taking merformin like I should've of of a higher dose. I was on 1500 but it wasn't enough. Since I started truly and wholeheartedly trying, I began taking 2000 mg of metformin and last month I confirmed ovulation! So yes, I completely understand. It took me 6 years to conceive my son!!!
> 
> Let's not give up hope and if AF isn't here yet, then that's always a good sign. Sending baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Wow, that's a long time! But it's wonder that you got your son! :) and I think I may start tracking my bbt (if I didn't conceive) but still no sigh of af. So keeping FX'd
> 
> And as far as the metformin, I'm taking the 500 twice a day. Idk how you handle 2000 a day! :nope: you are a good one! Lol because the total of 1000 a day gives me diarrhea (lol so sorry. Does it do the same for you?) my ob wanted to give it to me before my wedding last year, but she said she would wait because she didn't want me to have an accident on the big day! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Well, TBH when I first started taking metformin, it was only 500mg and at that dose, I had major diarrhea problems :haha:, but I eventually got over it. Also, I use to take it on an empty stomach. BIG mistake. I learned to take it just after a meal, and voila. Furthermore, eating fatty foods made it worse. Once I got used to the 500 mg, I upped my dose to 1000, and so forth, each time getting the diarrhea, but getting over it rather quickly. When I made it to 2000 (2 pills 2X a day), I didn't get any side effects. Just make sure your body adapts to a new dose, before going up. Honestly, I got the prescription for Metformin because of my PCOS, but when I was fixing to start a fertility treatment before I had my son, I learned how it could help with fertility and aid in ovulation. More than likely, you Gynecologist will up your dose if she seems fit.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for making this too long. And please update us as soon as you get your BFP or BFN. FX'd :)Click to expand...


----------



## BrendaJ

Oh, and Linzalora, I forgot to add that all your ovulation signs look really great as far as your temp rise, and CM. Awesome!


----------



## Linzalora

Yoshi, okay Wednesday- can't wait to hear good news!

Brenda, I bet you'll O soon! Looks like FF wanted to place your O on CD 15 last time, so here's hoping your body repeats the pattern! Are you doing OPKs once a day or twice?

My temp dipped back down this morning, and OPK is still reading positive. Freaked out a little (_okay, a lot_) last night worried about ovarian hyperstimulation due to Clomid, but I think I'm okay. DH told me to stop googling things that scare me, and he swore to take care of me if anything went weird. Other women have said that they experience stronger ovulation pain on Clomid, so that's probably what I'm noticing.

I gotta make a plan for my TWW. If I don't have projects/goals/rewards spaced out during that time, I'll lose my mind. Any ideas? How do y'all cope?


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Yoshi, okay Wednesday- can't wait to hear good news!
> 
> Brenda, I bet you'll O soon! Looks like FF wanted to place your O on CD 15 last time, so here's hoping your body repeats the pattern! Are you doing OPKs once a day or twice?
> 
> My temp dipped back down this morning, and OPK is still reading positive. Freaked out a little (_okay, a lot_) last night worried about ovarian hyperstimulation due to Clomid, but I think I'm okay. DH told me to stop googling things that scare me, and he swore to take care of me if anything went weird. Other women have said that they experience stronger ovulation pain on Clomid, so that's probably what I'm noticing.
> 
> I gotta make a plan for my TWW. If I don't have projects/goals/rewards spaced out during that time, I'll lose my mind. Any ideas? How do y'all cope?

Linzalora, I got ahead of myself and spoke too soon about you ovulating on the 14th. Firstly, your temp going back down is totally normal, your two positive opks ARE totally normal, they usually indicate the best 2 days to baby dance prior to ovulation!!! So if you see a noticeable temp shift soon then you are good. Don't worry yourself, it is looking totally good for you :)!! Keep on baby dancing till ovulation is confirmed! (If you go to Community Galleries on FF and check out ovulatory or pregnancy charts, you can see that a lot of ladies had a temperature dip before ovulation!)

As for me I doubt I'll ovulate on the 15th!!! I am so upset because I should've. What I mean is, I just found out that Vitex can interfere with your cycle if it is already normal :(. Last month, I wasn't taking it, I was only taking metformin and BAM I ovulated just fine. I had decided to add vitex this month because of a short luteal phase, but I am having more problems instead... My CM is scant and creamy. No signs of fertile CM or positive opk to indicate ovulation is near :(. I discontinued the Vitex just today, which I'm sure that alone without the metformin, it'd me great, but since my cycles normalized through metformin, it affected me. Ugh, I barely found out yesterday, so now I will stop the Vitex, keep the metformin and pray for a delayed ovulation. Ouch! 

I was already impatient, now this is going to really stink. Please pray for me guys, it truly is a downer. As far as TWW ideas, none :(. I have such a hard time getting away from checking into everything. Lol. But it'd probably help to keep busy! 

Yoshi, how's it going?


----------



## Linzalora

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Brenda. How frustrating! All these things that we keep having to figure out as we go along... Gah! Hope it works out okay. FXed that you O before the end of this cycle. There's still time!
Yeah, I just looked at your last cycle, and I can see what you're talking about with the O symptoms. I'm really glad the metformin is working well for you. I'm so sorry that Vitex didn't. :nope:
Keeping you in my prayers and sending warm wishes. :hugs:


----------



## BrendaJ

How's it going girls, anything new? Yoshibelle, did you get your BFP!? Linzalora, your chart looks great :) (My CM is looking better!!). Best of luck!


----------



## Linzalora

Heya, Brenda! I'm glad your CM is shaping up.

I had three days of gradually intensifying O pains, then yesterday, it stopped suddenly, and now I'm just a little achy. DH had to be really careful with me last night when we BD'd cause I was sore.
I am so thankful that my temp went back up today (although I don't think it could've gotten any lower with getting into arctic range!). Praying that it keeps rising and stays there!

I found a cute idea for TWW project- write a letter to DH each day. We haven't written notes to each other since we were in high school! Would be cute to leave them where the other will eventually find.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Heya, Brenda! I'm glad your CM is shaping up.
> 
> I had three days of gradually intensifying O pains, then yesterday, it stopped suddenly, and now I'm just a little achy. DH had to be really careful with me last night when we BD'd cause I was sore.
> I am so thankful that my temp went back up today (although I don't think it could've gotten any lower with getting into arctic range!). Praying that it keeps rising and stays there!
> 
> I found a cute idea for TWW project- write a letter to DH each day. We haven't written notes to each other since we were in high school! Would be cute to leave them where the other will eventually find.

Your chart is looking very promising, I hope you wake up to another high temp! And soon your :bfp:!! As for me, no sign of ovulation yet, my cm is still creamy but is a little more abundant. All I can do is wait and keep my FX'd for a strong ovulation! 

Thanks for the TWW tip :). What a great idea! I think I'm going to try and go for nice long walks, as soon as it stops raining here in Texas. Seems like we have a couple days of rain headed our way.


----------



## Linzalora

DH and I have family in Oklahoma and Texas, we've been watching the news carefully. It's nuts how much rain y'all have gotten in the past 24 hours! Also, tornadoes! Everywhere! So crazy. I hope you and your family are safe.

I had a migraine today, but I think it was because of the weather. Plan on getting to bed early tonight anyway just to make sure I recover fully.


----------



## Linzalora

Okay, it's Wednesday, Yoshi! FXed you have some good news for us!

Successfully recovered from the migraine- no symptoms today aside from paranoia resulting from my weird BBT chart... In my mind, I understand that I need to give it time- at least complete one cycle of temps before analyzing it, but I find myself obsessing anyway! 

My recent concern is that my progesterone levels won't be high enough. However, I did some research, and if that ends up being the case, there are treatments that work to fix that.

If I conceive next cycle, the due date will be right when I know I'm going to have a major project due at work. It's quite a dilemma. I don't know if I can afford to wait, and I probably wouldn't conceive anyway... but... Should I avoid it just in case? I know some women choose not to get due dates near Christmas... I wish I could just say I'll leave it to fate or whatever, but I know that I have to work at it if I want to conceive at all. What would you do?


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Okay, it's Wednesday, Yoshi! FXed you have some good news for us!
> 
> Successfully recovered from the migraine- no symptoms today aside from paranoia resulting from my weird BBT chart... In my mind, I understand that I need to give it time- at least complete one cycle of temps before analyzing it, but I find myself obsessing anyway!
> 
> My recent concern is that my progesterone levels won't be high enough. However, I did some research, and if that ends up being the case, there are treatments that work to fix that.
> 
> If I conceive next cycle, the due date will be right when I know I'm going to have a major project due at work. It's quite a dilemma. I don't know if I can afford to wait, and I probably wouldn't conceive anyway... but... Should I avoid it just in case? I know some women choose not to get due dates near Christmas... I wish I could just say I'll leave it to fate or whatever, but I know that I have to work at it if I want to conceive at all. What would you do?

Linzalora, I know it's a stressful time. But give it another couple of days, your temp can still rise. Try and relax, stress is never good.

Low progesterone levels are not good, but they sell over the counter creams to help with that! In fact, I went out to GNC and purchased some. Where are you currently living? 

As far as work, due dates, and a baby, please follow your heart! I promise you won't regret it. I can tell that you want this more than anything in the world, and as long as his journey has been for you, what do you have to loose if you went ahead and became pregnant next month (if it doesn't happen this month)? Look at the bright side, however, you would gain eternal happiness and a lifetime of memories with your lil' one. 

I made a lot of sacrifices and a lot of changes in order to stay home and raise my little miracle child. I had faith that God would work things out for me because he gave me this child. I prayed for my son for many years before I had him, I cried my eyes out countless nights, and when I finally had my BFP, I didn't let anything get in my way. He was finally here. (I worked up until I was due, then came back after my maternity leave was over and gave my 2 weeks notice.) 

Of course, only you can decide wether you are ready, and what is best for your family. But again, follow your heart, if this is what you truly yearn for, don't wait another minute, it'll be the best feeling in the world.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora, by no means am I saying for you to quit your job. I was just sharing my experience :). Don't give up hope, you've come a really long way to give up now!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora!!! Yay!!! 3 dpo!!! As for me, I never got a positive opk, but I am pretty sure I ovulated on Tuesday CD 17, I am experiencing ovulation pain today, but that can happen before, during or after O. I had a temp rise today so just hoping it stays up. Fx'd for the both of us. As far as CM I think I was misinterpreting it, I just wish I would've had positive opk's to baby dance more and use my pre-seed. Oh well! Here's to us!


----------



## Linzalora

Hooray for your temp hike and O pains! :happydance: So excited for you- this could be your month! Hoping you catch that egg! Those darn OPKs are fickle from what I can tell.

I totally fiddled with my chart a little. On the two days I was super sick, I told FF not to count those temps, and then I got crosshairs. Woot! Yeah, you're right, I need to relax a little... I love swimming, and I haven't gone to the pool in months. I should make it a priority to do that this week.

I live in Malaysia, so some things are easy to find, and others are harder or impossible to find. We don't have Pre-Seed, for example, and some medications have really weird names or labels that I have to research before determining if they're what I need or not. I have to stock up on prenatal vitamins 'cause I never know when the stores are just going to run out and not get shipment in for another 3 months. (I also stock up on Miracle Whip and IBC root beer, my guilty pleasures, that only appear in the country once in a blue moon...)

Thanks for your comforting words. It's so great to have a compassionate friend who understands! :flower: You're right- I want a baby more than anything. That project is fleeting, and a child would be a lifetime! God does provide.


----------



## BrendaJ

Ooooh nooooo! My temp went way down?!! I wonder what the heck is going on!! I am so sad, but then again, I haven't had a positive opk. The only thing was that I truly had O pains yesterday. They were deep in my left ovary, no doubt about it. But I know that alone is a guarantee. :'( I hope my temp goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## Linzalora

:growlmad: This cycle is just messing with you! Ugh! What is that all about? Well, hopefully that progesterone furnace will fire up again. This cycle is being mean, but you're not out until AF! 

I gotta look back and see when you stopped taking Vitex. Maybe there's a correlation there?


----------



## Linzalora

Looks like you were gonna stop Vitex on the 24th, but that doesn't seem to explain things unless your body is just working to balance itself.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Looks like you were gonna stop Vitex on the 24th, but that doesn't seem to explain things unless your body is just working to balance itself.

Earlier, I meant to say that ovulation pain alone isn't enough to know I actually ovulated. All I can do is wait. 

I did stop the Vitex right away, so there is nothing else I can do other than bite my nails and pray. All I know is that, like you said, it's not over till the witch shows her ugly face. This cycle can go either way, anovulatory or ovulatory. Please keep your FX'd for me. All I wanna see is a nice temp shift, even if I don't conceive.... I feel so dumb for taking the vitex and not putting 2 and 2 together :dohh:


----------



## Linzalora

Sending you warm, tropical vibes!!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, got my crosshairs today!! They are not solid because I don't have positive opk's, so FF sees my signs and temp shift as conflicting info, but the temp shift is there. That's all that matters!! I had a fallback rise temp pattern that had initially made me think I had not ovulated, but that was not the case!! I might have missed my lh surge with the opk's, but we'll see what happens. Officially in the TWW!!! Btw, your chart is looking so nice :)

I discarded a temp on CD 14 because I took it an hour early since I had to get up for the day, and I had made notes my throat was really hurting and sure enough my crosshairs came on!!!! So happy I ovulated!! If I don't conceive, I'll be ok, im just glad to see my temp hike up again :)


----------



## Linzalora

That is wonderful!!! Yay for beautiful crosshairs! I'm glad you noticed O-pains, too, that gives you more confidence about when you O'd. 

Yes, I'm in the same boat. I really hope we get our BFPs this month, but if not, it's just so nice to know that real things are happening. I almost want to frame my chart, I'm so proud of it! I have been mad at my body for so long, it's so hard to trust that it _might_ actually know what it's doing occasionally. Also, it gives me more determination to continue the Primal lifestyle, since it is definitely helping!

We're only one day off from each other on DPO. *TWW dance party!* 

Felt weird twinges today inside my hips and had some lower back pain this morning. I hope that's a sign that things are moving around down there. I read that 1 DPO-5 DPO is when the egg moves through the fallopian tubes, and some women can feel it. Have you gotten any twinges or light cramps?

DH's sinus infection came back, and he had to go back to the doctor for strong antibiotics. Poor guy. I hope the meds work quickly, he's pretty miserable.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> That is wonderful!!! Yay for beautiful crosshairs! I'm glad you noticed O-pains, too, that gives you more confidence about when you O'd.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the same boat. I really hope we get our BFPs this month, but if not, it's just so nice to know that real things are happening. I almost want to frame my chart, I'm so proud of it! I have been mad at my body for so long, it's so hard to trust that it _might_ actually know what it's doing occasionally. Also, it gives me more determination to continue the Primal lifestyle, since it is definitely helping!
> 
> We're only one day off from each other on DPO. *TWW dance party!*
> 
> Felt weird twinges today inside my hips and had some lower back pain this morning. I hope that's a sign that things are moving around down there. I read that 1 DPO-5 DPO is when the egg moves through the fallopian tubes, and some women can feel it. Have you gotten any twinges or light cramps?
> 
> DH's sinus infection came back, and he had to go back to the doctor for strong antibiotics. Poor guy. I hope the meds work quickly, he's pretty miserable.

I was feeling dull, lower back pain yesterday, and today I feel some discomfort, but nothing much. I don't want to give it too much thought because I'm afraid of a another short lutheal phase. As far as twinges, not really.

I hope your husband feels better soon!


----------



## Linzalora

Hey, that's another really nice temp spike on your chart!

AFM- Really bloated and really achy. Had a hard time sleeping last night. I think it's a side effect of Clomid. It's not fun.

DH's antibiotics are working fast- he's on the mend, hooray!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Hey, that's another really nice temp spike on your chart!
> 
> AFM- Really bloated and really achy. Had a hard time sleeping last night. I think it's a side effect of Clomid. It's not fun.
> 
> DH's antibiotics are working fast- he's on the mend, hooray!

I know!! I woke up extra early today, though! I take my temp daily at 7:30 am but today I had to be up at 6am :(. I am going to add my discarded temp from CD 14, and it's going to take away my crosshairs, but I want to see what will happen in a couple of days. 

When the crosshairs are gone, it looks like I barely ovulated. I want to see why, and where does this go. 

Sorry if I'm confusing you! It's just that a dotted line isn't as a sure thing as a solid redline like the one you have now and I had last month. 

What do you think?


----------



## BrendaJ

Good morning! (Well, it is for me! Lol). Did add the discarded temp, but this morning it gave me back my crosshairs on CD 17, so it kept them the same, I guess that's good. My temps are looking a bit erratic... I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust for me :'(. I saw some creamy pink tinged CM on CD 21, only the one time I wiped... But I'm not sure what that is about. So, that along with my erratic temperatures don't have me feeling like this is my month, booooo!! I am feeling a little crampy in my lower back, but it so minor. I am just keeping my FX'd for a lengthened lutheal phase.


----------



## BrendaJ

How are you feeling? Also, your chart is looking so nice!! Very composed and not all over the place like me, lol! Wish you the best!


----------



## Linzalora

Oh, that's good that FF noted the same O day even when counting the CD 14 temp! I've heard that taking temps vaginally is more accurate/ less bouncy. You're definitely still in the running- I've seen way bouncier charts that ended in pregnancy on the FF chart galleries.

I had a rough day. The bloating was way more than bloating- my waist is swollen three inches (I look pregnant, which is a bit frustrating.) and strong painful aches lasting 3-4 hours have been coming and going all day. Took panadol, drank water, and just curled up and slept it off each time. I have to go back to work tomorrow and I'm a little concerned. If it's mild OHSS, which I think it is, it could last for another 7-10 days. I want to stay optimistic, but I think it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Oh, that's good that FF noted the same O day even when counting the CD 14 temp! I've heard that taking temps vaginally is more accurate/ less bouncy. You're definitely still in the running- I've seen way bouncier charts that ended in pregnancy on the FF chart galleries.
> 
> I had a rough day. The bloating was way more than bloating- my waist is swollen three inches (I look pregnant, which is a bit frustrating.) and strong painful aches lasting 3-4 hours have been coming and going all day. Took panadol, drank water, and just curled up and slept it off each time. I have to go back to work tomorrow and I'm a little concerned. If it's mild OHSS, which I think it is, it could last for another 7-10 days. I want to stay optimistic, but I think it's going to be a bumpy ride.


I have read about taking temps vaginally too, but I'm not sure I want to try that just yet. I'll try it out if my temps continue to be erratic. 

I hope you are pregnant, it's been such a long journey for you! If you don't mind, I'm going to pray for you. I will keep my FX'd that this is your month :dust:!! I know it's hard to stay optimistic and at the same time you want to be cautious as to not get your hopes too high... Man, it's hard! But we gotta keep our heads up and just dream in the meantime for our :bfp:

As for me, it's not looking too good. I'm feeling some dull and very light lower back cramping :cry:, it feels like that :witch: is making her way to me.... Ugh, I'm so sad. I just want a longer luteal phase... If this time it's short again, I'm going to a gynecologist so I can get progesterone prescribed. I haven't been using my over the counter progesterone.. I'm going to see what happens this cycle


----------



## Linzalora

FX'd you won't need that cream! But it's definitely good to know what options are out there for the future.

I feel just... weird... today. I'm hoping the intense achy pains are gone, but I'm going to take it very easy at work. Staying hydrated.

If I don't conceive this cycle, I am going to take a break from Clomid and see what happens with my BBT chart without meds. 

Thanks for the prayers- keeping you in mine! Especially for a long, comfy luteal phase.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> FX'd you won't need that cream! But it's definitely good to know what options are out there for the future.
> 
> I feel just... weird... today. I'm hoping the intense achy pains are gone, but I'm going to take it very easy at work. Staying hydrated.
> 
> If I don't conceive this cycle, I am going to take a break from Clomid and see what happens with my BBT chart without meds.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers- keeping you in mine! Especially for a long, comfy luteal phase.


Don't get discouraged, I know it is easier said than done, but your chart is looking so nice :). Not just that, your symptoms are very promising! True, your symptoms can be from OHSS or period related, but they can be pregnancy symptoms, too! Can I ask you if you're experiencing any CM at all? I am. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. 

I also didn't want to start my body on something new since I had issues taking vitex. I decided to take baby steps. If metformin is working for me, then I need to stick with that. FX'd!! Last cycle I had a 7 day luteal phase and didn't even get the opportunity to test for pg. When do you plan to test? If I make it that far, I want to test at 10 dpo.


----------



## Linzalora

Yeah, I've had pretty thick,yellowish CM for a few days. And quite a bit of it. Eww. I should make sure to mark that on my chart. Would that be sticky or creamy?

I'll probably test at 10 DPO 'cause my will power will cave at that point. Plus, I'm a numbers person, and the odds are somewhat in my favor by that point. Can't find any FRER's here, though, so I'll have to check my tests to see how much hcg they measure.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Yeah, I've had pretty thick,yellowish CM for a few days. And quite a bit of it. Eww. I should make sure to mark that on my chart. Would that be sticky or creamy?
> 
> I'll probably test at 10 DPO 'cause my will power will cave at that point. Plus, I'm a numbers person, and the odds are somewhat in my favor by that point. Can't find any FRER's here, though, so I'll have to check my tests to see how much hcg they measure.

My temp took another dip. Ugh! I'm so discouraged!! Oh well, seems like I'm going to have to pay my gynecologist a visit :(. I'm still holding on to hope!

As far as CM I'm not a pro at that. My guess is creamy. I think I misread my CM at around ovulation and said it was creamy because my Ewcm was cloudy.. Darn!


----------



## Linzalora

CM analysis seems so subjective to me as well. 

Hey, you're still above that mystical line! And AF is nowhere in sight. Your chart has given you plenty of plot twists, it might be doing it again!

I had a hard time sleeping last night. I woke up to use the bathroom, which is unusual for me. The bloating and "heaviness" is still around, but the aches, I think, are subsiding. Or at least they haven't gotten worse.


----------



## Linzalora

It's teacher appreciation day, so one of my kiddos' mom baked homemade cinnamon rolls with REAL cream cheese frosting... Yeah, that was sinfully delicious... Gonna have to have a salad for dinner or something to try to counterbalance that indulgence!!!

I feel... big and uncomfortable. I hope that I haven't slid too far back on my weight loss. Hoping that most of this is just bloating from my hormones going crazy.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> It's teacher appreciation day, so one of my kiddos' mom baked homemade cinnamon rolls with REAL cream cheese frosting... Yeah, that was sinfully delicious... Gonna have to have a salad for dinner or something to try to counterbalance that indulgence!!!
> 
> I feel... big and uncomfortable. I hope that I haven't slid too far back on my weight loss. Hoping that most of this is just bloating from my hormones going crazy.

I don't think it's just your hormones :hugs:!! Your chart and your symptoms look/sound so promising!! Wow, I'm so happy for you! 

I woke up today to a slight rise, but nothing too fantastic. I truly feel like AF is coming. Yesterday I had some abdominal cramping, alongside some "wind" :shock:, I had that last time around at about this time dpi and got my AF. My luteal phase was only 7 days, and today is 7 dpo. So hoping AF don't show tomorrow...

FX'd


----------



## BrendaJ

I forgot to add, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Only the cramping, but it's about the right time for AF. Oh, noooo!


----------



## Linzalora

Stay away, AF!!! Stay away! It's comfy luteal time for us!

Hard day at work today- I was on my feet moving around for 7 hours pretty much straight! Exhausted. The bed is already calling my name and it's only 7 pm. Gonna have some couch cuddle time with DH, crochet a couple of squares, and watch stupid TV until it's late enough to warrant sleepy time!

I'll take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning. Looks like the sensitivity is 20 hcg, so that's good. Maybe I'll try the pharmacy again today to see if they have more "normal" tests. The one I have requires a dropper and... weirdness. No thanks! Gimme a stick to pee on!

I don't know what my normal pre-AF symptoms are. It seems it's never the same.

Can't wait to see your temp stay up high above that line today!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Stay away, AF!!! Stay away! It's comfy luteal time for us!
> 
> Hard day at work today- I was on my feet moving around for 7 hours pretty much straight! Exhausted. The bed is already calling my name and it's only 7 pm. Gonna have some couch cuddle time with DH, crochet a couple of squares, and watch stupid TV until it's late enough to warrant sleepy time!
> 
> I'll take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning. Looks like the sensitivity is 20 hcg, so that's good. Maybe I'll try the pharmacy again today to see if they have more "normal" tests. The one I have requires a dropper and... weirdness. No thanks! Gimme a stick to pee on!
> 
> I don't know what my normal pre-AF symptoms are. It seems it's never the same.
> 
> Can't wait to see your temp stay up high above that line today!

Wow! I'm so glad to see you're going to POAS!! :bfp: wishes! My temp stayed up, but I'm still really cautious. Today is 8 dpo for me, so I'm still going to hold out for 10 dpo to test, just in case AF decides to show. GL and fx'd for bfp:)


----------



## Linzalora

Ready for some squinting fun? :happydance: 10 DPO FMU.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150604_064402.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150604_062023015.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Ready for some squinting fun? :happydance: 10 DPO FMU.

:happydance::hugs::thumbup::flower:

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations Linzalora! I see the lines too!! Yay for the :bfp::crib:!!! 

Test again in 2 days, it will most likely be darker!!! I am so happy for you!!! Keep me posted!


----------



## Linzalora

Haven't told DH yet. Waiting for a stronger line and maybe start strategizing a cute way to break the news if that line sticks around. Gonna run to the pharmacy after work so I can POAS more.


----------



## BrendaJ

I bet your DH is going to be so delighted! Have fun creating your own special way of breaking the news to hubby, it'll be such a wonderful moment in your lives :)!!! 

As for me, I'm just glad my LP so far is 9 days!! Praying and keeping my fx' it's a lil longer! I truly hope I get my bfp, too, but if not, there is always next month!! When do you plan to test again?


----------



## Linzalora

Go, luteal phase, go! So happy to hear it's already longer than last time! Your chart is still looking really great- Praying that we both get sticky beans. Are you going to test tomorrow? I'm going to test with FMU, about 10 hours from now.

I'm so full of nervous excitement- I hope I'm able to sleep tonight! Father's Day is coming up... saw some really adorable ideas for "Daddy's first Father's Day announcements."

Had some uncomfortable cramping today, but read that that is pretty common and I shouldn't be concerned. I'm letting myself take things slow and easy- all my major projects are done at work and I can relax. It's a good feeling.


----------



## BrendaJ

I'm very thrilled that your dreams came true! I wouldn't be able to sleep or keep it a secret from my husband for too long, either :D. 

I am not sure how I'd break down the news to hubby but for our family, I plan on making a slide show of our lives and the birth of my firstborn, towards the end, I want to include a family picture with my son wearing a T-Shirt (I already have it) that reads big brother and I will be holding a chalk board with a due date! I've been having the big bro shirt for like 3 months!! I bought a size up, so I have time, if this month doesn't work for me.

Also, I do feel like I am out as I had experienced some EWCM??? yesterday and today... But I'm not out till AF shows! Post pics as soon as you can!! Sticky Bean!!


----------



## Linzalora

I think the line might be darker today!!! :happydance:

Interestingly enough, I've seen charts where women recorded Ewcm post- O and ended up with a BFP. This could be a good sign!

Your shirt reveal sounds adorable. So nice that you already have all the props!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150605_062412.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Linzalora

Honestly, I'm so shocked. I was prepared for there to be no line today. I really just can't believe this! I feel like I'm looking at someone else's tests! After so long, it's so hard to believe that this is possible. I'll probably take a test every morning now... Haha!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Honestly, I'm so shocked. I was prepared for there to be no line today. I really just can't believe this! I feel like I'm looking at someone else's tests! After so long, it's so hard to believe that this is possible. I'll probably take a test every morning now... Haha!

There is truly no greater reward! God bless you and your hubby, and now, that lil miracle growing in your womb. Enjoy every step of it, take tons of pictures, make a scrap book, do a 3-D ultrasound video, they all make wonderful memories and keepsakes! 

If I got a BFP I'd be testing everyday too :). If we loose touch in a couple of weeks, can you please let me know what you are having when you find out? I know it sounds a lil strange, but I am truly so happy for you; being that I had a long and hard road too when trying to conceive my son after 6 years of infertility, I can relate to your feelings of astonishment and elation.
I'll let you know tomorrow if bfn or bfp. Also, Nice temp rise!!!!!!


----------



## Linzalora

I told DH. I made a card for him with pictures of us, the positive test, and lyrics from "3 is a magic number" from schoolhouse Rock. He has trouble understanding the test, so he requested a digital. Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150605_194101.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linzalora

FXed for your test tomorrow! You'll have to upload pics so I can squint at it, too! Your temps are looking great. Praying for our sticky beans!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> FXed for your test tomorrow! You'll have to upload pics so I can squint at it, too! Your temps are looking great. Praying for our sticky beans!

BFN this AM. :shrug: But that's ok, now just to wait for AF and celebrate a longer LP!! If I don't get AF in 2 more days, I will retest!! I hope she stays away, but I've been feeling a lot of lower back cramps and feel abdominal pressure due to bloating. AF definitely for me :(. I will update as soon as I find out either way!

I am glad you shared the news with your husband, but that digital test says it all!! Congratulations H&H 9 months!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Linzalora

The bloating is finally decreasing, but now I'm getting really intense gas pain. Trying some antacid and yogurt today, hopefully tonight will be better.

How are you feeling today? Your chart has me very intrigued!


----------



## BrendaJ

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic, my chart does look better, though! But TBH, I have no symptoms what so ever :(. I had very pronounced cramping yesterday at 10 dpo (dull in nature) in my lower back area, but to me, that's AF. 

Many women say that they swore AF was on her way but were surprised to get a bfp instead. I am trying not to get my hopes up after yesterday's BFN, but it is still early. I will re-test tomorrow. It was hard to control my urge to test today, but it will be better tomorrow. 

At the very least, if I do get a BFN, I can celebrate a comfortable increase in my LP!


----------



## Linzalora

Yay! More squinting tomorrow! Can't wait. Wishing you baby dust!

(In desperation to stop this gas pain, I just drank a cup of prune juice... Gagh. I do not recommend it!)


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, my temp took a dip :(. My test was soooo BFN, no confusion about it. Oh well, all I can do is wait for AF to show any day now. I'll test again in 2 more days if AF stays at bay, but I am very doubtful at this point, especially since my temp went down. Also, I have no symptoms at all. Just cramping since 9 dpo, but apparently they are AF cramps. Ugh! How disheartening!! I'll keep you posted whichever way this goes!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Linzalora

Ugh! So sorry for the test and the temp dip. Still praying that AF stays away! :hugs: 

I'm feeling better today, thanks. Was able to go on a lovely date with DH. :cloud9: Trying a combo of prune juice, yogurt, and over the counter stuff for my poor tummy. It is unbelievable how painful gas can be! I was so concerned that it was something serious when it first started. Very thankful it's just gas.

Today was when AF was supposed to be due, so of course I was checking all day. :dohh: So paranoid!


----------



## BrendaJ

Yes, gas can be so painful and talk about uncomfortable! Hope it subsides soon! 

I'll be testing every 2 days, but man o man, I feel so out. I don't even have AF type cramps today... Nothing. I wonder what's going on? I'm going to give myself another cycle before I head to the doctors in July, but I believe this cycle is a bust! 

I'll keep you posted! TC and GL!!


----------



## Linzalora

Wow your chart resembles a tennis match! It's definitely a drama queen. How are you feeling today? Any symptom changes?


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Wow your chart resembles a tennis match! It's definitely a drama queen. How are you feeling today? Any symptom changes?

Hey Linzalora, yeah, my chart is horrendous:wacko:... I'm pretty sure I'm out and am just waiting for AF to show any day now:coffee:. Nonetheless, I will test tomorrow if AF isn't here. Wanted to mention that the huge temp dip from yesterday was probably caused by a very cold room. I woke up with no blankets on my body while the ceiling fan was on full force and the ac was on in the house-- I took my bbt a couple of times and it went up, but I still recorded the first temp. Not sure if that make a huge difference but I guess it could.

As for symptoms, NOTHING at all:cry:, I wish I did, then I'd still probably be in, but none at all. I do feel slight dull cramps on my lower back, but they are very sparse and they could signal AF is on her way. 

I'm ready to move on to CD 1! I'll let you know tomorrow what my PG test says.


----------



## Linzalora

BrendaJ said:


> Hey Linzalora, yeah, my chart is horrendous:wacko:... I'm pretty sure I'm out and am just waiting for AF to show any day now:coffee:. Nonetheless, I will test tomorrow if AF isn't here. Wanted to mention that the huge temp dip from yesterday was probably caused by a very cold room. I woke up with no blankets on my body while the ceiling fan was on full force and the ac was on in the house-- I took my bbt a couple of times and it went up, but I still recorded the first temp. Not sure if that make a huge difference but I guess it could.
> 
> As for symptoms, NOTHING at all:cry:, I wish I did, then I'd still probably be in, but none at all. I do feel slight dull cramps on my lower back, but they are very sparse and they could signal AF is on her way.
> 
> I'm ready to move on to CD 1! I'll let you know tomorrow what my PG test says.

Yeah, I think that waking up with no covers would probably affect your BBT, but it still stayed above the coverline anyway, so I think you're okay. Sorry this cycle has really toyed with your emotions. :hugs: Maybe it has one more plot twist up its sleeves! Sending you warm wishes and baby dust. :dust: Praying that you get your BFP.

AFM- I actually got a full night of sleep last night, and the last full day of school is today! Hooray! :happydance: I'm so thankful that my 1st trimester will fall over the summer holiday, although I am a bit leary about flying in a plane with 1st tri symptoms and concerned about access to healthcare over the summer (or more specifically- money for access to healthcare). All my medical costs are covered here, but I'm not sure about the policy for when we travel.


----------



## Linzalora

UPDATE: Looks like I will be covered anywhere I go for check-ups and everything, so that's good. Downside is that I have to pay everything out of pocket first, then wait to be reimbursed.


----------



## BrendaJ

That's great news, at least you can get reimbursed! Glad to hear you can take it easy your first trimester with all the tiredness, nausea, and funky overall feeling that pregnancy has to offer during the early months :). 

I became anxious and took a pregnancy test this afternoon and BFN... I have plenty of HPT'd since I ordered internet cheapies called Wondfo's. They're suppose to be great. Also, yesterday I experienced a few, very small, drops of blood as I wiped. I am pretty sure this is a precursor to AF as I SERIOUSLY doubt this can be implantation bleeding... Ugh! I need her to come already!!! I leave to Florida on Friday for my 10 year anniversary and would hate to have AF show up then!!! 

I think I'll wait to test again till CD 15. According to FF, I should get my AF then. I'll keep you posted! Meanwhile, enjoy your time off :)


----------



## BrendaJ

BrendaJ said:


> That's great news, at least you can get reimbursed! Glad to hear you can take it easy your first trimester with all the tiredness, nausea, and funky overall feeling that pregnancy has to offer during the early months :).
> 
> I became anxious and took a pregnancy test this afternoon and BFN... I have plenty of HPT'd since I ordered internet cheapies called Wondfo's. They're suppose to be great. Also, yesterday I experienced a few, very small, drops of blood as I wiped. I am pretty sure this is a precursor to AF as I SERIOUSLY doubt this can be implantation bleeding... Ugh! I need her to come already!!! I leave to Florida on Friday for my 10 year anniversary and would hate to have AF show up then!!!
> 
> I think I'll wait to test again till CD 15. According to FF, I should get my AF then. I'll keep you posted! Meanwhile, enjoy your time off :)

Forgot to add the BFN. Stark White :bfn:


----------



## Linzalora

I'm so sorry about the negative. That just downright stinks, but I have a gut feeling we're going to be bump buddies soon!

Happy 10th Anniversary! Florida sounds fun. My family vacationed there when I was little. We did the Disney parks and Panama City Beach, and we made some really happy memories. I hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## BrendaJ

Thanks for the sentiment! I'm pretty sure I'm out though. I think I'm ready to go to the doctor and take my 2 charts from FF (since that's when I began metformin) so they can do blood work. I'm going to call today and see if I can get in Thursday before I leave. Maybe they can give me something to jump start my period after a pregnancy blood test. FX'd anyway.


----------



## BrendaJ

Just called my fertility specialist and got an appointment for June 22nd, he is out of town at the moment :(. I am so sad, but at least I am taking the first step and getting in there. 

Enjoy your time off :). As soon as I see something different, I will update.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, I created a thread for my chart in the TWW section and asked people to check out my chart since I felt like O had not happened for me yet, or maybe it was a later date due to the Neg OPK's.

So, although only one person commented, she thought it was very much a possibility I might have O'd on CD 23 since my temps seemed higher then. 

I went back on my chart and read the notes on the one ridiculously high and abnormal temp spike that I had on CD 21. I ended up discarding it because I took it about 1 1/2 hrs earlier than my normal time, I didn't get enough sleep from the nervousness/ excitement for the graduate (I was going to a HS graduation -sister in law)on that day; lo and behold it chaged my CH to CD 23. I feel more confident with this date because I only had received negative OPK's before.

Unfortunately, I cannot know for sure because I stopped taking opk's, I also stopped recording when I BD'd, and EWCM. 

This cycle has been the cycle from H-E-L-L! Such a rollercoaster. I am sorry for putting you through this, LOL. So embarrassed. Since my new CH, I am back down to 8 dpo... I still consider this cycle a bust, but it explains why my AF hasn't shown. This is just too much for me to handle. Luckily, I have an appointment to my Fertility Specialist that will put a stop to all this madness.


----------



## Linzalora

Silly goose, don't you worry about me! I look forward to peeking at your chart every day. I've thoroughly enjoyed sharing stories with you, and you are a wonderful friend!

That is very interesting about the later O date... Makes a lot of sense, actually. I have one ovary that is "weaker" than the other, and you might too. That would explain the differences between last cycle and this cycle. I've seen other women's charts that show a similar pattern. 

I'm sorry this cycle has been so mean to you. I'm sure the doctor will use the data you've collected, check you over, and give you a good plan to make things easier.

But my fingers are still firmly crossed that you get a surprise BFP! Don't lose hope! You'll have #2 all snuggly in your belly soon! I read Luke chapter 11 last night, and it helped me focus and find some calm.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linza, according to my new CH on FF, today is 10 dpo for me. I tested with FMU and still bfn. I am not counting on a bfp this month, but I am hopeful, lol. Gah, this cycle has been soooo long for me. 

One thing I am thankful for is a longer LP! Last month, by this time AF was in town. So I guess that's going good for me :).

I leave on vacation tomorrow, and will only take 1 IC test. I am not sure when I will test, but it will probably be at 16 dpo, which is June 17, *IF * AF doesn't show. I hope not because it would totally ruin my vacation if she shows-- BOOOO. It is what it is! Take Care and will update in a few days!


----------



## Linzalora

Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, I'm still on vacation but AF decided to come! So it's CD 1 for me. It was a really long cycle for me but I did end up ovulating on CD 23, and my LP went up to 14 days!! That's great for me! On to TTC month 3. Third one's the charm! FX'd :). I still have the appt. with my specialist so I'll go from there! 

Well, it's been so nice chatting with you! I wish you the VERY best and I hope you have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! TC Linza! Hugs!!


----------



## Linzalora

Awe, I'm sorry, Brenda. :hugs: 

Praying that you get some answers and a good plan from your doctor, and that I'll see you in the pregnancy forums real soon! Keep me posted!

:dust:


----------



## Linzalora

Hey Brenda, did you find out anything from the fertility specialist? I hope your trip was a blast in spite of mean AF. Thinking of you!


----------



## Linzalora

I am miscarrying. Going to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> I am miscarrying. Going to the doctor tomorrow.

I'm so sorry to hear that Linzalora... I am keeping you in my prayers. I am sorry I didn't get back here sooner, I was counting on getting e-mails from this thread since I was subscribed, but I never received anything.

There are no words to describe the sorrow I feel, I too have experienced the pain of a MC, all I can say is, may God hold you and your husband in a comforting and loving embrace.

As far as the fertility specialist, he said we would start fertility meds my July cycle, if I would have gone sooner, I would've been able to take this past cycle on day 3, but I was on my last day and it was too late. My only problem is, that now that I took my trip, I don't really have the extra money for my meds:nope:, and now I might have to reschedule my new appointment till I have the money to purchase them.

For now, I am still taking the metformin, and keeping my FX'd that this is my month without having to purchase fertility meds!


----------



## BrendaJ

I know this is a difficult time, but I want to let you know I am here for you!


----------



## Linzalora

Hey, Brenda, so sorry I've been out of touch. Thank you for your keeping us in your prayers. It's been really rough. I just flew back to the states from Malaysia. I was bleeding very heavily, so the flights were no fun at all. I'm glad to be home, though. Thankfully, the bleeding has tapered off today, and I am physically feeling a million times better. Hopeful that I can move forward and heal now.

I'm sorry you missed this cycle, but your chart looks beautiful! How 'bout that awesome positive OPK?!? Nice! FXed that you won't even need to start the other stuff 'cause you'll get a BFP this time.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linzalora said:


> Hey, Brenda, so sorry I've been out of touch. Thank you for your keeping us in your prayers. It's been really rough. I just flew back to the states from Malaysia. I was bleeding very heavily, so the flights were no fun at all. I'm glad to be home, though. Thankfully, the bleeding has tapered off today, and I am physically feeling a million times better. Hopeful that I can move forward and heal now.
> 
> I'm sorry you missed this cycle, but your chart looks beautiful! How 'bout that awesome positive OPK?!? Nice! FXed that you won't even need to start the other stuff 'cause you'll get a BFP this time.

Yea, I really hope for a :bfp: this time, so FX'd. My opk wasn't a true positive, it was very dark, but not as dark (a tad bit lighter than the control, but it could pass as positive at a glance). I'm glad I didn't just rely on opk, because I would've been confused, BBT really just confirmed it for me. I'll attach my opk's, what do you think? At this point I know it's positive, but you can see that it's a tad lighter than the control line. I'll keep you posted as to when I test! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, I feel so down, so discouraged :cry:. My temp dropped dramatically and it's only 5 dpo. I have no clue what it could be, except that my husband left the ceiling fan on at high velocity today... however, this is too much of a drop just to blame it on the ceiling fan. If it would have been later in my dpo, then I could have counted this as implantation, but it's entirely too early. Don't want to kid myself and get false hope. Just a lil down, that is all, wish it could be late at night already so I can go back to sleep and wake up tomorrow for my new temp. Praying that it shoots right back up.

I wouldn't be so down if I had the money for the meds, but I am now seriously considering asking for a small loan for it... I don't know.


----------



## Linzalora

Ah! The response i wrote yesterday never made it on here! Ugh.

Your temps look amazing. That dip could definitely be implantation!!! Don't worry- you look like you're definitely on the right track!

I'm house hopping from relative to relative, in-laws and blood, and I think they might drive me bonkers. I just want to be alone with DH, getting my body and mood back to good. I gained ten pounds with this miscarriage and it makes me feel bad.


----------



## BrendaJ

My temps are better, but still not getting my hopes up especially after last month's emotional roller coaster. 

I hope you guys get some much needed alone time. Peace and serenity. 

I go back to my specialist tomorrow, I'm going to ask him for a pregnancy blood test before we start meds. I'll update you tomorrow!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi Linzalora, I went to my specialist and have the orders in for my fertility meds!! I went in for and ultrasound of my ovaries and everything looks good. I asked for a blood pregnancy test and they will be calling me tomorrow. FX'd! My brother will be lending me the funds for the meds and I am ever so grateful to him! FX'd I won't need them though. Either way, I am excited!


----------



## Linzalora

Hooray! I'm so glad things are going smoothly. FXed for you!


----------



## BrendaJ

Well Linza, I got a phone call from the doctor and he said my HCG Quantitative test was Negative, less than 1. I was only 8 dpo then, but I've been testing daily and still BFN. I'm feeling pretty much out. On the plus side, Femera (Letrozole) is at the pharmacy waiting for me to pick it up, and just waiting for CD1 to order the trigger shot Novarel along side progesterone suppositories! Yay! 

How are you?


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linza, just an update: CD 1 for me today, I got my fertility meds ready, my u/s appointment ready, and I feel ready to tackle this new step in my life. Will update after my doctors appt which is schedule for 12 days from today! FX'd!


----------



## Linzalora

I'm glad you were able to get those meds. My temperature has dropped back to pre-ovulation levels, so I'm hoping my body bounces back quick. It's been crazy hectic visiting all the family. I'm on the last leg of vacation and I'm looking forward to going home.


----------



## BrendaJ

Glad to hear you'll be going home soon! Hope your vacation was full of support and love! 

I am on my last day of letrozole, it's like clomid. But man oh man does it make me drowsy. I will be going to get an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the follicle(s) are ready so I do the trigger shot! It'll be just in time for BDing because my hubby leaves to Alaska Aug. the 10th!!! Not even sure if he'll be here for my BFP or BFN :(. Will update you after Tuesday. Best of luck and hope you are feeling better! Hugs!


----------



## Linzalora

Your temps are looking good, getting lower and lower! That stinks that your hubby has to go to Alaska. Boo. Hopefully you'll have some good news waiting when he gets back! You could even set up balloons and stuff to surprise him when he gets home! Oooh... I wanna do that. The subtle approach doesn't really sink in with my DH.

I'm frustrated that I can't shake this weight that I gained, but people keep feeding me! I think I could not eat for a week after all the amazing meals our family has prepared for us. (I know, tough life, right? Haha!) But DH promised to help us eat clean when we get home. I found some new crock pot recipes I wanna try. I'm afraid my hormones won't be good till the extra weight is gone. I've read that you have better fertility for six months after a mc, so the clock is ticking louder. Eep!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linzalora, thank you for the BFP reveal to my hubby. I like doing slideshows on my computer, so I was thinking I'd create a short one with pics ranging from when we first started dating, prom, wedding, our first born, and towards the end, my ultrasound pic of baby #2 with my son wearing his BIG BRO shirt!! Just found out that my Pregnancy test will be Aug. 12, 2 days after he leaves for Alaska and my specialist will continue to see me for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy! He does ultrasounds at 7 weeks and 9 weeks! It'll be perfect for my slide show and for when my hubby returns :). If I do get PG i'll be closer to 8 weeks pregnant by the time he's back! His schedule will be 1 month of work, 2 weeks off, another month of work, 2 weeks off, and so on.

As far as my appointment this morning, it went well!! I have one follicle measuring 18.5mm on my right side, and none on my left :(, but that's ok, letrozole is suppose to minimize the chances of multiples. I am taking my trigger shot tomorrow because by tomorrow my maturing follicle is likely to be closer to 20mm! I am so excited! I have plenty of IC HPTs to start testing as early as 8 dpo. August 12th, my appt for blood test, will actually be 12 dpo if I ovulate on July 31st. FX'd!

Your temps are looking good, mine are very erratic, I hope that's not a bad sign for me! Will update soon!


----------



## Linzalora

That is wonderful news about that follicle! Hooray! Trigger shot sounds no fun, but sounds like you have a really good chance this time around.


----------



## BrendaJ

I did the trigger shot today! I will be BD till I confirm "O". I'm nervous but excited at the same time. Anyway, how have you been? Also, if you don't mind me asking, are you going to start TTC this cycle?


----------



## Linzalora

Yay for trigger time! FXed that you catch that egg.
Yes, we are trying this cycle. Concerned that we don't have a very good chance cause my weight is still up, but I think I just got AF today so maybe there's hope. I don't know. I'm not taking clomid this cycle, though. I think my body needs a chance to reset naturally.


----------



## BrendaJ

I agree with you that your body needs to reset naturally, and I am glad to hear that you are ready to try again! Hope your cycles regulate soon! Will keep a record of my symptoms in my Journal, will update with you when the HCG trigger shot is out of my system!


----------



## BrendaJ

Linza, I have not ovulated yet?!? I took my HCG shot on Wednesday, July 29, but here we are Saturday, Aug. 1 and nothing? No thermal shift yet. I will call my doctor Monday because I was to start progesterone today, but if I haven't ovulated it will delay or stop ovulation all together... I'm so confused.


----------



## Linzalora

Yeah the temps are a little weird but don't worry- I'm sure your temps will rise here on out. CD 15 looks like a nice low O temp.

AFM, I've had brown spotting but no real flow yet. Hoping everything's fine.


----------



## BrendaJ

I'm confident your body is trying to readjust, but I also understand how frustrating not knowing what your body is doing, is. I will update you on Monday since I'm calling my doctor to try and get some reassurance as to my ovulation.

From my research and asking on the "Assisted Conception" forum here on BnB, many women say they saw a delayed shift in temp, while others saw none, and another group of women saw what they normally see on any other ovulatory cycle. I'm going to try and not stress, at this point there isn't much I can do anyway! FX'd.


----------



## BrendaJ

Linza, I have manually input an override on my Ovulation date per research and info. I found on FF. I will call my Doctor on Monday still, but for now, this will do. Based on this info, if I in fact ovulated, then I am 2dpo. I feel more confident now and am so happy! :happydance:

Take a look at what I found, and this is basically what I have been getting through research. What do you think? I know it was a different scenario with you, but I guess it can go both ways!
 



Attached Files:







FF.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linzalora

Yeah, that looks great! Keeping you in my prayers and FXed you caught that egg!


----------



## Linzalora

That is an excellent temp hike! Yippee!

AFM, I have no idea what all this spotting is about. It's getting old. Wondering whether to just call it AF and be done with it.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hey Linza, I hope all that spotting stops soon, I know how annoying and uncomfortable that can be. Try calling your doctor, see if they have some info on the matter or maybe they can help you out by prescribing something?

In respect to my medicated cycle, I never called my doctor. I didn't muster up the courage to do so :(. I don't feel to bad though, soon we'll get an answer this Wednesday coming up! I will update you then, I will test with a Wondfo at 10 dpo.

I tested my trigger shot at 5dpo which is 7 dptrigger shot, and it was almost completely gone. The line was so microscopic and didn't even have color anymore! Will test again tomorrow morning just to make sure it's out of my system so that I can test by 10 dpo. Today I am 7 dpo and 9 dpt!


----------



## Linzalora

I caved and called it AF. Makes sense given the timing, and now I'm noting better CM. Maybe I'll ovulate?!? That would be nice.


----------



## BrendaJ

That'd be grand! Hope it all works out for you, I truly do :). I tested today at 9 dpo and BFN. I feel so sad thinking that this cycle might not have worked out since I just dropped off my husband at the airport. I am so anxious!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi Linza! I got my blood work today and I just got the call... Sadly it was BFN! Ugh, I'm crushed, only because my hubby is in Alaska now and I won't be able to continue TTC. I wish you the very best and I hope you get your lil miracle soon!


----------



## Linzalora

I am so sorry, Brenda. That really just sucks. It's just emotionally exhausting, isn't it? Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------

